# decoy patterns



## pimple_ryan (Dec 16, 2004)

hi i am just wondering how you guys set up you goose decoys in a field. the geese down here seem to not always like mine. if you have any pictures or drawings that you can post of decoy patterns i would appreciate it very much, thanks ryan


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

i usually put my decoys in a v or u shape to let the bird land in the middle of the decoys.. works best for me... try that, hope you have better success and the birds come in, good luck! :wink:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

I mainly just simulate what the geese where doing when I saw them during the scouting process and it has worked for me. If you want to read up on decoy placement then the articles have alot of infomation. Just go to the Nodak Outdoors Home icon and look at the left hand side of the page and you will see the link entitled "articles".


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

I know that final approach provides a few decoy spread sketches when they sell you the blind. In fact, I keep it fixed to the inside of my decoy trailer just to take a quick peek at it every once in a while. I know that Sean Mann prefers an X pattern just so he can move his blinds rather than the whole spread if the wind changes. Spread technique is critical to the point where if its wrong, they will flare all day long.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I Agree with all the ideas about patterns. Whats the weather? What time of year? Whats the birds mentality> are they locals or migrators? I agree to watch birds on the ground they will tell all! Are they hanging tight or loose? I like looser spreads, I think it shows more comfortable birds. But some days tight is right. The U or V are great standards! The one thing I always keep in mind is to put your obvious landing gap were you want the birds to land, keep it large and obvious. Geese especially take the path of least resistance. the heavier the wind the larger the gap. Get creative and be flexible the more you try the more you figure out what will work and wont. Bill Dance said it best " Just cuz blue worked yesterday dont mean it'll work today!"

Brad


----------

